# ECLSTS Plans



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I have made tentative plans to attend the ECLSTS at the end of March. I will be in the DC area the week prior. I plan on leaving DC Friday morning and driving up to the show. I'm not sure if I will have a booth at the show yet. I will be contacting Harry within the next week to get some additional info. It's been 4 years since I was out there last. I look forward to meeting up with all our friends on the East Coast again.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Shad, let me know if you have any free time while you're in DC. You'd be more than welcome to visit the layout and the school where I work is on spring break that week so I should be around. I may also be working at the B&O museum a couple of those days that week too if you'd like the tour.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Or if you're in Arlington VA stop by, I don't have much to see but you're welcome to come see it!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

My new company has an office in Herndon, right by the airport. My direct boss is actually located there.. So I will end up out that way every other month or so.. I was there just last week in fact..


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

COOL! We could set-up an East Coast photo op for the Calendar. 
If you need folks to sit at an MLS table, let us know.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if the east coast picture would have as many ugly mugs as that one from out west?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

I hope to make it to this year's ECLSTS!! Can we do the photo on Saturday? I could make one of those heads on a sick, like Rick Ravely did a few years ago, and Chris can hold it up like I am there!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on getting down for the show along with some other OVGRS members including MLSer Paul Norton. Likely will only be arounnd on friday.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there as usual....up in the layour room with Warrior Run Loco works and their layout....helpin em man the thing....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday is the best day to attend the show if you are looking for bargins by sat most of the good stuff is snapped up. My wife and myself will be there friday along with a dozen or so folks northeast ohio. Hope to get to say hi to the mls folkes


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone in the States told me that the ECLSTS was one if the best shows to attend. It is unlikely that I will get to either the Spring or the Fall Show however.

But a contact of mine would be able to get me a Showcar when they attend the Show - it would be the NKP one that I would go for - and as there is a second Show maybe I will be able to obtain another NKP car or maybe the Frisco version in the Fall. 


Double door boxcars make ideal battery trailing cars I have found. My conact in the States was able to get me the Katy car at the MWLSTS last fall and that is now in use as a battery training car on my RR.


The Show is less than two months away so I hope you guys who are attending have been saving hard.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone from Missouri (within striking distance of St Loius) coming to ECLSTS? If so, could you please contact me off line? 

Thanks! 

Alan


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 02/06/2009 7:44 PM
I'll be there as usual....up in the layour room with Warrior Run Loco works and their layout....helpin em man the thing....


Me, too....

I'll have a lot of my stuff running on Clem's layout. Then, we'll all go a few miles south on Sunday for Roger Cutter's Open House on his fabulous (and newly expanded) _RGS East_ outdoor narrow gauge layout.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By paintjockey on 02/05/2009 8:36 PM
I wonder if the east coast picture would have as many ugly mugs as that one from out west? " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />

Who you calling ugly







I 'll have you know I spend hours in front of the mirror admiring how handsom I look for my age


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I applaud your efforts to support the mirror manufacturers!! You are doing your part!!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have a lot of my stuff running on Clem's layout.


_Sorry, Jack. This is the year of the EBT. There'll be far too many hoppers and Mikados on Clem's layout to make room for your Dulles and Reston trains.







_


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A note to those who hope to be at the Spring ECLSTS. A list of vendors has been posted on the Aristo Forum today. Any of you guys with cash to spare should have no difficulty parting with it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Alan needs to turn loose of some of that chuck change and go to a good show and have some fun. Quit drooling and just go. Later RJD








Later RJD


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Shad I will be there too with my other half. I just called called USA Trains and confirmed that both Charles Ro and Jr. will definately be there so I have got to meet them! I'm thinking about buying my Hudson from him there if Thomas doesn't make me get him the Triplex lol. In any case It would be great to meet the MLS gang there. You'll see me pretty easily, I'll be the guy with the Conrail attire on hehe! I'm sure Marty will be pretty easy to find as well in his Arito™ Speedos







. Shad are you going to make us some nifty MLS name tags so we can LOL at the LSC name tags?







Chris France, it will be nice to meet you finally if you are there ^^



-Will


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Will, I will most def be there at least on Sat if not on Friday as well.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

With seven locos and over 50 items of rolling stock I don't really need much more. (Got an Aristo 100T hopper at the OLD price coming).









But,_ if I did_, it might work out cheaper to fly to the States and buy what I needed as the prices of large scale over here, always high, are now astronomical.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris France on 03/04/2009 8:21 PM
Will, I will most def be there at least on Sat if not on Friday as well.


Chris, we'll have to get whats left of the gang together for lunch on Saturday like we usually do...though i guess Mark isnt making it and Russ will prolly be somewhere else in the US at that point...


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds good Chris! Look for a Conrail shirt, you can't miss me ;-) I really need to go ahead and join the Conrail Historical Society, maybe they'll be there. I would think so ^^ 


-Will


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I will be there Friday, then off to Strasburg Saturday. But I would be interested to know if people are getting together Saturday. 

Matt


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I have gone through every post on every large scale web site and I have yet to find an actual address of the ECLSTS. I know its at a fair grounds, but it would help if someone would give an real location. I am sure if I drove 12 hours to get there, I could drive around long enough to find it on my own, but it would be helpful. *


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to google maps and search for "york fairgrounds, york pa" 

It's in the large building at the bottom right of the image. 

The street address is 334 Carlisle Ave, York, PA‎


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Those of you fortunate enough to be able to make this Show may find this useful; (if you haven't already seen it).

















*2009 Floor plans of vendors hall and display halls* 
We are going to do something different this time with the ECLSTS floor plan. Again it is a case of "We listen to you and if we can do it we will try". Someone suggested that we put the floor plans with the booth numbers ON LINE. So that is what we are doing for this show as a test. 

You can save this to your computer and print it out. Hope it works for you. Yes we will still have some of these printed to hand out at the ticket booth but we thought we would give this a try. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like my plans to come never really firmed up.. I'm not going to make it. I will try to make it to the fall show.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex Did you ever ask this question over on the AC forum or are you afraid to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll ask Harry to post here the address


----------



## HarryH (Mar 13, 2009)

I was asked to post the street address for the GPS'ers of the YORK Fair Grounds

It is 

*334 Carlisle Ave*
*York, PA 17404* 
Hope this helps the GPS'ers and for Mapquest info

Hope to see you at the show!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

SantaFe 2343, 

Since you'll more than likely be coming south on I-83 
1.) exit at George St. 
2.) at bottom of ramp bear to the left while staying in the right hand lane which will put you at the traffic light. 
3.) Make a right turn at that traffic light and go over the hill approximately 1/2 mile and you will come to Rte 30. Traffic light 
4.) Make a right onto Rte 30 and procede past the 5th traffic light at which time you'll want to be in the right hand lane to exit at Carlisle Rd. 
5.) At the light you want to make a left hand turn (2 lanes to go in ) 
6.) After the 4th light you will see the Fairgrounds on your right you will want to stay to the left while on Carlisle Rd because of the street arrangements. 
7.) Make a right turn into the Fairgrounds and go to the large more modern looking building to the left of the race track You'll see the majority of the vehicles for where to park. 

Hope this makes your trip a little easier. 

Dave


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks for all help. It had never dawned on me before, that there was never an address givin in any ads or forum that I had ever seen. Not that I couldn't have found it. I mean, I did find Marty's house without a GPS unit. *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

may find this useful


Alan, 
If you're not a member you can't get to it. It just asks you to log in. 
(I imagine it works fine if you are logged-in!) 

The vendor layout is also on the eclsts website (looks the same as previous years): 
*[url]http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/article_24.html*[/url]


----------



## Chair-2009-NGRC (Mar 11, 2009)

I wanted to let Pete and everyone else know that the 2009 National Garden Railway Convention will have a booth at the ECLSTS. The booth will be manned by my brother Don. He will have hand outs on the Pikes Peak Cog Railway, the Royal Gorge Route and the Georgetown Loop. These are three of the four train rides that are a part of the convention activities along with taking the Ski Train up into the Rocky Mountains via the Moffett Tunnel. The Ski Train has added Phil Anshutz's private cars to the consist for us on July 11, 2009. For more information about the convention go to the convention's web site www.2009NGRC.com 

If you are really interested in going to the convention Don will have additional information about the convention schedule and pricing. For those that are into the Galloping Gooses, he has a handout on the three Galloping Gooses that will be at the Colorado Railroad Musuem when the convention goes there on Friday, July 10, for train and Goose rides and a BBQ.

The booth was provided by the ECLSTS in exchange for a booth at the 2009 NGRC. Thanks Harry.

Go up to Don and tell him Chuck said to say "Howdy". It will blow him away. (No, Don does not know about this posting.)

Keep Having Fun,
Chuck


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

EAST COAST LARGE SCALE TRAIN SHOW 
MARCH 27 and 28, 2009 - YORK, PA 








 Get Ready and Start Packing! You have less than a week to get ready. 
*Traveler Information*
York, PA is not as far away as you think. You just might be within a few hours of attending the biggest Large Scale Only Train Show anywhere in the USA. 

*Google Maps:* *York Fair Grounds*

Use the link above and click *Get Directions*. Then type in your address and see just how close you may be to attending the East Coast Large Scale Train Show. 

*East Coast Large Scale Train Show Model Contest*
The East Coast Large Scale Train Show is less than one week away. If you are going to enter something in the Model Contest it is time to get finished. Maybe you have something that just needs a little more work to get done? Now is the time to do it. Get your entry form here and be ready to win over $1,500 dollars in prizes.
More>>

*Event Hotel: Holiday Inn Express*
There are a very, very, very limited number of rooms left at the ECLSTS rate of $89.95 per night, plus tax. So if you want to try and get one you better give them a call directly to the hotel at 717-741-1000. Make sure you ask for the East Coast Large Scale Train Show or Large Train Show rate. 
More>> 

Don't hesitate to contact us for more information at [email protected]

*We are happy to help!*

The Garden Trains Staff
Garden Trains 








*York Fair Grounds*
www.yorkfair.org
The York Fairgrounds
334 Carlisle Avenue 
York, PA 17404

Fair Info: 717-848-2596








*Show Web Site*
www.eclsts.com
March 27 and 28, 2009
*Friday*
9:00 am to 6:00 pm
*Saturday* 
9:00 am to 6:00 pm









*Model Contest*
www.lsol.com/modelcontest
LSOL.com is pleased to announce that the LSOL.com Large Scale Garden Trains Model Contest has expanded to more Large Scale Train shows and great prizes for the 2009 show season.


*Save [$10.00] * 
*SAVE ON YOUR SHOW ADMISSION*
Join LSOL.com, save $10.00 on your subscription and then you can use your Team Large Scale Membership ID card to save $2.00 on each day admission to the East Coast Large Scale Train Show. Plus, get savings at St Aubin Trains, read 1,000's of online articles, hours of Garden Train Videos and a lot more.
*Code: Use STALSOL and save $10.00* *JOIN TODAY>>*

*Team Large Scale - Better Prices - Better Information - Better Railroad*

This is my Itenerary for the East Coast Train Show, funny thing is, I am not signed up for the show. Nor have I ever been to the show nor do I plan on going in the future. But I though you guys might like to see this. Hope y'all get one too.
Cliff


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not signed up for the show


Yes, but you obviously gave 'gardentrains.com' your email address. Strange website - looks as if it is an offshoot of LSOL. 

Incidentally, for anyone who hasn't been and might get confused by this email/spam newsflash, 
- you don't have to sign up for ECLSTS - it's open to the public, and 
- the show is 'sponsored' by Aristocraft which has an (unfortunate) relationship with LSOL, hence the discount and my comment above.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I definitely plan to be there Saturday. I may be able to spend some time on Friday, but a lot depends on when I can leave from my daughter's place Friday morning.

My "wish list" is written, but it looks like several things on it are not yet in production. Most of my purchases may be from the "alternate wish list."

Looking forward to a wonderful weekend!









Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin and all,

I have not missed a show since 2002, but this year I won't be there. Other plans took precedence this year, but I hope to make it to the Fall show. I tried to find out, but didn't see it anywhere; is someone going to watch Larry Otis??? I mean, he has a bad track record of poking himself in the eye, reportedly owning a yellow speedo (which implies that he might actually wear a SPEEDO!), and of course, who could forget his favorite waitress at Hooters?!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As soon as I log this, I must shut down my computer and get ready for the weekend. Tomorrow we will visit my older daughter in Alexandria.
I will not make it Friday. That day filled up fast. My wife reminded me, and rightly so, that my step family is not getting younger, and I had better try to visit some of them Friday. I had also planned to visit the family graves, leave some flowers, and do any maintenance that may be required. So, see you Saturday!

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well we'll be leaving early in the morning tomorrow and get to York sometime around 7 P.M. , hope to see you guys there ^^ 

-Will


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

What time do the doors open friday. Thanks


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

9AM!!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yutzk thanks for the reply we will be driving through the nite and will get there around 7:30am or 8:00am from canton ohio. See ya there.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, all - Departing Marblehead this morning and staying in a caboose in gorgeous Strasburg, PA. Am stopping at a classic car place on the way, but should be in around 6:00. Looking forward to meeting folks (if possible without nametags or anything!).


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm at the Holiday Inn Express, man what a day. GREAT SHOW! I got to meet Charles Ro and Charles Jr and couldn't have had a better day. I also got to meet Dave Sauerwald of Bridgewerks. Bought 6 x rolling stock, 1 caboose, and a gp30 from Charles and Jr. Pretty happy here and very glad I came. ^^ 

-Will


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, 
Post some pix!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I will soon Jerry, all I have is my I-Phone at the moment. Love the "Double-Yate". ;-) 

-Will


----------

